# cheap ammo



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

Since MA wont allow us to buy our range ammo online, does anyone know of any places around Boston that sell cheap ammo?

thanks


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not true...you can buy ammo online. You just have to find a dealer that will sell, some will some will not. All will require proof of LTC etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

do you know of any sites that will ship to MA?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.aguilaammo.com/


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

Most of the places I deal with will not ship to Mass. Seems they just don't want to deal with all the bull.

Walmart sells very cheaply the Winchester white box in the 100 round lots. I pay $20.00 for a 100 rounds of 45ACP. 9mm is about $13.00 a box. By the time you add in the shipping costs, Walmart is the best deal except for very large lots.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Somethign else to consider...Camfour will ship righ tot departments and they are in MA and a wholesaler.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

walmart.

winchester white box
100 rounds
9mm ~ 10 bucks
40 ~ 15.50
45 ~ 20 bucks

dirty as heck but cant beat the price


----------

